
Deaf moths use noise-cancelling scales as protection against bat biosonar - bookofjoe
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsif.2019.0692
======
bookofjoe
[https://phys.org/news/2020-02-deaf-moths-evolved-noise-
cance...](https://phys.org/news/2020-02-deaf-moths-evolved-noise-cancelling-
scales.html)

